# Water Testing



## foxtail (May 5, 2006)

I am not sure I'm posting this in the right place, but thought maybe it might be the best place for a beginner to post...
I have not started anything yet, and I thought I should probably test my tap water first, (to check its parameters). Will any material for testing do a proper job or do you recommend a certain type, ie should I be using 5 in 1 test strips or should I be getting individual tests from a certain manufacturer. If you don't mind, I have a another question also, about the substrate, how deep should it be and is it necessary to have layers of different substances or would one layer that is deep be appropriate...there are so many substrates to choose from, how do I determine what is best to use, is it according to the plants needs? Thanks for your help.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Well now, that's a big can of worms...

Firstly, for water tests, those (Mardel?) 5-in-1 test strips seem to work fine. They will give you a good general idea of what the parameters are. I used them when I first started out a couple of years ago. I do not think there is any need initially to buy a lot of kits, unless you are looking to hone in on more specific values. (If you the cost is nor prohibitive, and the time doing each test is seen as being educational and interesting, then go crazy with the test kits! )

Secondly, as far as substrates go, the first tank(s) really are a learning process, so I would simply say, pick one and give it a shot. My first one was just plain gravel, and it sucked. However, only in the past week having discovered and read a tremendous amount about better fertilization techniques -- and purchasing practically the full line of Seachem's planted tank products -- I am actually seeing the plants that have languished for 2+ years actually grow, and the algae recede!

I have tried plain gravel, Eco-Complete, soil (after reading Diana Walstad's book), Onyx Sand, and Flourite. Mixed results all around, but then again every tank was treated differently. I like the look of the Eco-Complete, I do not like the look of the Onyx Sand. I am undecided about the Flourite, but the Flourite seemed to work pretty well overall.

At this stage, do not worry too much about making "perfect" choices, you will make mistakes (small and large), but that is just part of the process. Relax and experiment. Usually all that happens is something is not "perfect", but it mostly works and over time you figure out what was not working and why.

It seems to me, as I am just starting to delve into this area more deeply, that good fertilization techniques matter much more than a specific substrate. It might not be a bad idea to start off with something like Seachem's Flourish line of products and follow their dosing schedule (a PDF on their web site). It's a bit of an initial investment. I can't speak for other products only because I have not yet used or experimented with them, and they seemed to have a full lineup that was easier for me to just get and go with. Also I really do not want to get into pressurized CO2 canisters yet (my landlord would have a conniption if I did that and he found out), so the Flourish Excel product for getting Carbon into the tank was my choice.

When I first started out I tried Flourish, then Flourish Excel and I got wicked algae. I blamed the fertilizers at the time. Now, from what I have read and experienced this week, I think I have a better idea why that happened: I was only doing part of what I needed to, and I had no idea what the heck I was doing.  Had I tried the full set of fertilizers and followed a careful dosing schedule, I might have had more initial success. Who knows?

Jump in, give it a shot. Pick a more neutral (inert?) substrate that will not change water parameters (adding more complexity while learning how it all works together) such as Flourite, aquarium sand, or aquarium gravel. Get an idea of your tap water's General Hardness (GH), Karbonate Hardness (Alkalinity, aka KH), and pH. I'd vote to get the Seachem line of Flourish products. If your tap water is soft try their Equilibrium product. If it has a particularly low, or high, pH you can try their Acid Buffer and Alkalinity Buffer products. I just got their Stability products, which sounds great for jump-starting beneficial tank bacteria in a new tank.

Again there _are_ other products, I just know these so far. It might not be a bad idea to pick one manufactuerer who has a "line" and stick with them and their recommendations in the beginning until you get more comfortable and familiar with how it's all working together.

Oh, and avoid my mistake of overstocking the fish too early on! (Poor little guys, I am sure my "karma points" took a hit on that one...) =8-O

-Jason


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This the forum to come to for newbies... 

Use test kits that have reagents like Tetra Test, AP, RedSea etc. Do not use the dip stick type test because they are inaccurate. 

You do not have to layer the substrate if you go with Eco-Complete or Flourite, these are made with nutrients for growing plants. A depth of 2-3" is best, but can be a little deeper if creating slopes.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

And whatever test kits you end up choosing, you should verify the accuracy of the test kit. I would suggest you not go crazy with testing. A kh, and pH kit are, imo, a couple of the most important ones to have. Then a nitrate, and a phosphate test kit would follow. Don't bother to test for iron, the tests are fairly worthless.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

I personaly do not believe in most of the test kits accuracy unless you are willing to pay a good amount. IMO the first thing you should do is to get in touch with your water distribution company and learn what you are putting in the tank. They perform lots of tests with accurate results. Then know well what you are adding to your tank as fertilizers. How much of what causes what degrees of change for the nutrients in your tank. After that you just observe what 's going on in your tank. Look at your plants, fishes, algea for any change and ask back here again and check for the many useful threads here if you can not decide what is going on. I have always believed that deciding on some inaccurate test readings is worse than having not at all. For example me, I didn't perform any tests this year other than hardness values 2 months ago. 

For substrate selection, even the plain gravel will work wonders unless you have a nutrient, CO2 and light rich water column. Depth around 2 inches will do fine. But first you have to decide which plants and what kind of layout you would like to have. Some plants will do fine with larger sized gravels, but for stems or grassy plants sand do much better. Anyway for me the substrate selection is only for my viewing pleasure.


----------



## foxtail (May 5, 2006)

Rusticitas, Trenac, Bert H. , and Yildirim, Thank you all for your input, it is a great help!


----------

